# How to mount_nwfs over ip?



## felix (Aug 12, 2009)

Help needed, how to mount in Freebsd 7.2 volume of NetWare 6.5 over IP?
Thanks!


----------



## SirDice (Aug 12, 2009)

If I look at the man page for mount_nwfs(8) it looks like only IPX is supported.


----------

